# cardiff non professional detailer wanted!



## davidol (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys - bit of a cheeky one this - looking for a detailer to give my 2004 Mitsubishi evo 8 in black a once over as its very swirly!

Sent a few email quotes out to the professionals local to Cardiff and although I have no doubt they would do a fantastic job I cant really justify the amount of cash they want

I remember one of the boys from Cwbran who was into his Dubs did a little work on the side but cant remember his name or contact details!

Im a satellite / TV engineer by trade so if someone fancies a skill trade i'd be up for that too!

Drop me a PM guys!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

actually, if a non-supporter pm's you they are breaking rules and you'll both be in line for a ban im afraid, as clearly stated in the forum rules


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the question you need to ask yourself is why do professionals charge a fair amount more than the "non pro"?

Is it because they're insured, competent, experienced...?

If i wasn't able to do the work myself, i'd rather pay a bit more and know that my car's in safe hands than let some random weekend warrior without insurance and a business with a reputation on the line, loose on my car.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Well said :thumb:


----------

